# April 2010 Creating our Easter Masterpieces 65 Mummies to be so far(all welcome)



## Csunshine013

I guess I might be the first to start our thread. For all you ladies that are due in April 2010 join here!

Please introduce yourselves and let us know a little about you.

Here are ladies and the due dates so far:

amyw044 4/1
Mommyof3girls 4/1 TEAM PINK 
Brooke 4/2
mandzzzz 4/2
Mumof42be 4/3
Mrs. W 4/3
CocoaOne 4/3
charli89 4/4 TEAM BLUE
Gemma_xX 4/4
minichicky 4/4
Milo-chan 4/5 
2ndHeartbeat 4/5
minyme 4/5
vicyi 4/5 TEAM BLUE 
freckleonear 4/6
Laurenviolet 4/6
hopefulfor09 4/8
Brimz85 4/9
Milfashley 4/9
broodylocket 4/9
Karlielkc 4/10
MissLuxardo 4/10
gypcienix 4/10
hoosiermom 4/11
Freyasmum 4/12
MissDiva7 4/12
ShellyG5 4/12
Chele 4/13 
Terrilea 4/13 Team Pink
Bec_v 4/15
Oulina 4/16
maddiee 4/16 
Embovstar 4/17
AFC84 4/17
Arielle 4/17 Team Yellow
BabyDancer34 4/18
JennTheMomma 4/19
Blizzy 4/19
Bump_Wanted 4/19
neverknew50 4/19
kty1989 4/19
Stotty100 4/20
lisa4 4/20 
bobobaby 4/22
Sabriena 4/22
kermie219 4/23
A.J 4/23
surprisebaby 4/25
mummy2b17 4/25 Team Blue
Teenmummy410 4/25 Team Blue
awiraama 4/26
mrsraggle 4/26
chandra426 4/26
want2bamom 4/26
kimmyjane84 4/26
LB&bumb 4/26
Sadie92 4/27
555ann555 4/27
Akira 4/28
sammy_jane 4/28 
Shinning_Star 4/28 Team Yellow for now?????
NickyT75 4/29
Nicki2202 4/30 Team Pink
Heidi 4/30
Jellyt 4/30
2ndHeartbeat 4/30
Jaccib 4/30


----------



## milo-chan

I am 23 years old and currently living in Japan with my Japanese husband. We have been married for nearly a year now!! I can't believe how quickly times go by!!

I miscarried our first baby this March as well so I can relate to how you must be feeling :( 

I am also just barely pregnant but due to my worries have already had 2 pre-natal check ups!! My last one (today) showed a gestational sac which is great considering how early on I am!! My next appointment is on Thursday next week.

I used to love playing squash but it's not very popular in Japan so unfortunately I haven't done any sport at all since arriving over here. I love reading, watching movies and blogging!!

Looking forward to getting to know you all :)


----------



## Csunshine013

Welcome Milo,
How interesting living in Japan. Where are you from originally? I live in the States right smack dab in the middle. We get all four seasons here and in the winter usually lots of snow. LOL

Being from across the pond how do you play Squash?


----------



## mommyof3girls

Hey Everyone. I'm 26 living in Maryland. We just found out last week that I'm expecting again. According to my cycle my EDD should be April 1st. 

My husband and I have 3 little girls together, ages 6, 4, 3. I had a miscarriage in between my 2nd and 3rd child. So I'm a little bit worried. I can't wait to get to know everyone and have a due date buddy.


----------



## Mrs.W

Hi girls!

I'm 27 and DH and I have been married for just over a year! This is our first ever pregnancy and my EDD is 3 April ! :cloud9:


----------



## Csunshine013

Welcome Mommyof3girls and Mrs W it's so good to have others due about the same time! 

It's been pretty boring here since finding out. LOL I haven't told DH as am waiting for u/s on Aug 26th and our anniversary is the 30th so give him a very nice present. LOL


----------



## CocoaOne

Hi,

I'm 25 and live in Kent, UK. Been with OH for 4 years. This is our first.


----------



## Csunshine013

Welcome Coacaone so glad to have you! I know your concerns have them everyday myself. LOL We can all balance each other out. :thumbup:


----------



## mommyof3girls

Csunshine013 said:


> Welcome Mommyof3girls and Mrs W it's so good to have others due about the same time!
> 
> It's been pretty boring here since finding out. LOL I haven't told DH as am waiting for u/s on Aug 26th and our anniversary is the 30th so give him a very nice present. LOL

You must be dying to tell him. I had to tell mine right away. however we aren't telling family right away and that is kind of easy.


----------



## milo-chan

Csunshine013 said:


> Welcome Milo,
> How interesting living in Japan. Where are you from originally? I live in the States right smack dab in the middle. We get all four seasons here and in the winter usually lots of snow. LOL
> 
> Being from across the pond how do you play Squash?

I am originally from Australia :) Where I am from in Australia the winter is hardly even cold but the summer is hot!! Japan has all four seasons though and we are lucky to live close enough to the beach for summer and the snow for winter!!

Squash is, the best way I can explain it, is kind of like Tennis but played inside a room... very fast game!! It's a lot of fun :)



Nice to meet you all the lovely ladies due in April :) It's nice knowing that we can all be a support for one another!! Really looking forward to getting to know you all better :)


----------



## Birmz85

:wave: Hiiii

I received my :bfp: a few days ago and i'm really scared coz i don't have any symptoms... Kinda scared to join first tri coz it's sooooo early on in the pg...

I'm from Birmingham Uk and this is mine and OH's first child... We've been together for a year but known each other for about 4yrs...

Glad to see some other April Mommies around :hugs:


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello Brimz and welcome we all know how scared you are as we are there as well! Here you can talk about all your fears and concerns and maybe we can all help each other get through this time!

Mommyof3 :haha: I am doing a pretty good job of keeping it from him. I was not feeling well last night and had a horrible headache which I usually get during my cycle but I think he just thinks it's my period coming. He didn't even try to wake me up. 

Milo squash sounds very fun, I think we call it racketball over here. I have always wanted to go to Australia! I am a travel agent and that is top on my list!


----------



## Csunshine013

Hey ladies just checking in and it's been very quiet on here.


Hope you all are well and had a wonderful weekend!


----------



## amyw044

hi. im 20 and im pregnant with my second child. Due on 1st April. im really nervous because we had been tryin over a year and its such early days! Been with my partner 5 years and we have got a 2 and half year old boy called Harry xx


----------



## Birmz85

:wave: I think we're going to become swamped soon as i've just been over to TTC and there are quite a few ladies that got :bfp:'s today and yesterday lol

Seems like July Was The Month For BDing :rofl:

So Welcome Newbies :wave:


----------



## freckleonear

Hello everyone, nice to meet you all! :wave:

I'm 20 (21 in September) and pregnant with our second child. Had a surprise :bfp: yesterday, still feeling rather stunned! Due about 6th April I think. We've been married for almost 3 years and our gorgeous boy Aaron is 18 months old. Haven't told hubby yet as he is away for a week, will probably tell him next time he phones.


----------



## Csunshine013

Welcome Amy and Freckle glad to have you here!

Brimz I have spent a while on ttc this week as well and noticed a lot of BFP!! 

YIPEEE!!! The more the merrier!

So has everybody already gone to DR or when are you going?


----------



## Birmz85

I'm gonna go on monday i've got the day off work then and i'll be 5+4 so maybe they'll be able to give me more info other than taking my urine to prove i am indeed pg


----------



## amyw044

:wacko: ive gotta wait 2 weeks yet. its drivin me crazy!!!


----------



## Csunshine013

You ladies are lucky my Gyno scheduled me for a u/s in three weeks and just took my word for the test results. LOL

I haven't had any bloods or anything. I just hope the test was right and I'm not just seeing things. LMAO

You ladies get to go earlier than me it's not fair :nope:


----------



## milo-chan

I have been to the doctor twice already and have another appointment tomorrow. My doctor is so understanding of fears this time around that I have an appointment nearly every week!! Every appointment I have had an internal ultrasound but the first was too early and I couldn't see anything. The second the gestational sac could be seen. I'm not sure what to expect tomorrow though...


----------



## mumof42be

Hi all.

Im sue 25 years old live in uk..(blackpool) i have been married for nearly 7 years this will be my 4th baby and think im due 3rd april.

I already have 2 boys aged 6 and 4 in 2 weeks...and a little girl 21 months nearly.

How are you all :)


----------



## Csunshine013

Good Luck Milo hope you get to see a hb today!!!! :thumbup: Please give us an update would love to hear all about it!

Welcome mumof42be it sounds like you have your hands full. LOL I bet your boys are great little helpers!

I think we are all due in early April yeah!


----------



## Csunshine013

How are all you ladies doing today?

I am starving hungry could eat non-stop. LOL


----------



## milo-chan

Csunshine013 said:


> Good Luck Milo hope you get to see a hb today!!!! :thumbup: Please give us an update would love to hear all about it!
> 
> Welcome mumof42be it sounds like you have your hands full. LOL I bet your boys are great little helpers!
> 
> I think we are all due in early April yeah!

Appointment went well :) Baby is STILL to small to see on the ultrasound. The doctor has scheduled me in for another appointment in 2 weeks which by then, I will definitely be able to see a heartbeat :) Today all I could see was the gestational sac but it has grown a LOT since last week which the doctor said was great news!!

Wish I could have seen the baby though... I'm sure it would have made the whole thing feel a little bit more real.


----------



## Csunshine013

Milo that is such great news!!!!!! 

I know you would have preffered to see the hb but you did see everything else and in two weeks it will awesome!!!! The dr said it was a positive that the sac had grown so focus on that.

Hope all you other ladies are doing well.


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello ladies I was just wondering how you all are doing?

Me ok I guess very gassy atm. LOL I'm not feeling sick but am very hungry. LOL can't wait for my lunch and get some food don't know what yet just food will do :dohh:


----------



## jaybee

Hi everyone, 
I'm Jay, just turned 30 and got my BFP a couple of days ago for my first baby, Living in Buckinghamshire. Pooter says my due date is around 17th April ish. Going to see the doc on monday to see what the next step is. 
I would love to have some friends to talk to and text, so if you would like, please Private Message me as I get a bit lost on these forums! Although i'm going to try and keep up with this one!!!

xx


----------



## Csunshine013

Welcome Jaybee! Yeah for your BFP!!!! I live in the states across the pond so it's a little hard to text. LOL I will PM you if you don't respond in a day or so. LOL hope your having a lovely day. It's been kind of nasty over here but that's ok as I can sleep good tonight. LOL don't sleep very well when it's hot.


----------



## bec_v

Hi everyone, 

My name's Bec and I'm 24. I;ve been married to my DH for nearly 2 years and got my :bfp:last week. I'm still in a bit of shock! We were 'caught out' the first month I came off the pill so was a little out of the blue but very happy! Think I'll be due around 15th April. 

I feel like I'm fretting a lot more than I's imagined I would. I have my first doc's appointment to confirm pg on friday. Has anyone had there's yet? Could you tell me what normally happens please? 

Thanks and hi to everyone! :happydance:


----------



## Csunshine013

bec_v said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My name's Bec and I'm 24. I;ve been married to my DH for nearly 2 years and got my :bfp:last week. I'm still in a bit of shock! We were 'caught out' the first month I came off the pill so was a little out of the blue but very happy! Think I'll be due around 15th April.
> 
> I feel like I'm fretting a lot more than I's imagined I would. I have my first doc's appointment to confirm pg on friday. Has anyone had there's yet? Could you tell me what normally happens please?
> 
> Thanks and hi to everyone! :happydance:

Welcome Bec_v!

How wonderful to get caught straight off the pill!!!:happydance: I will add you. Hope your feeling well!


----------



## kermie219

Hi ladies can I join you?? I am 28 and live in England with my husband we have been married for 5 months:) I m/c or first back in March so am hoping and praying that this is a super sticky little bean:) I am originally from Colorado but moved here to be with my love :cloud9:

Gosh I am SOOOO excited for our BFP!!! I am due April 23 according to ovulation...so we shall see! Look forward to getting to know all of you!!


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello Kermie so glad to have you!!!
Welcome!!!

So glad there to see you here!:thumbup: Congrats on your BFP!


----------



## OULINA

hi girls,

can i join?:happydance: i am 34 years old i am a mommy to the greatest 5year old boy....i got my :bfp: last week....i still havent told him yet ....we want to find out first if everything is ok ...i am due april the 17th 2010....

i am soooooo happy right now cant find the words to descibe it!monday i am gonna have my first doc. appointment i will be 5w&2d i hope i get to see more than just the sac but from what i've read its probably too soon for anything else right?

so far i am feeling great! no cramps or spottings which is good cz i am still worried about our car accident we had 2 &1/2 weeks ago...
oh how are the days gonna go by......i feel more impatient somehow with this pregnancy....
hows everyone else feeling?

ps. forgive every spelling error!!!:blush:


----------



## Csunshine013

Welcome Oulina so glad to have you here in 1st Tri!!!

Know what you mean about not telling you son, I wasn't going to tel DD but she was there and went into the bathroom right after I poas and saw the test she is 10 and knows what they are. LOL 

Here's to everybody having a happy and healthy 9 months!!


----------



## Freyasmum

Hi girls. I'm hoping I can join you... Found out yesterday that I'm pregnant - due around 12 April. I'm 36. Have been married to OH for 9 years. We have a daughter, Freya, who will be 4 in October.
We've been TTC since January. I'm not really feeling like I belong here just yet though. It's been a bit weird... I tested on Monday morning and got BFN. Went to the doc that day as have been sick. He ordered some blood tests, including pregnancy. Results back yesterday showed I was pregnant!! :happydance:
He did say that the hcg levels were low, but within normal range for 5 weeks.

I just tested again (not FMU - just got home from work) and there is definitely a line. :yipee: I think I'll test again in a few days and hopefully that will be a darker line.

So, hi! :wave:


----------



## jaybee

.


----------



## BabyDancer34

Hi guys!
I'm glad I found you all over here. I met quite a few of you in TTC. I've been married to DH since July last year and live in Berkshire. I'm 34 and this is our first baby - 1st time being preggers!!! It's soooooo exciting!! 
How is everybody feeling? I got lots of symptoms around implantation time and felt very pregnant - luckily it turned out to be true - then since I've had no sickness (fingers x'd). I'm very gassy, bloated, tired ZzzzzzzzzzzzZZZ and my boobs seem to be swelling! Yippee for all us small busted ladies!! I have the weieirdes symptom today though - sensitive teeth????!!!
So lovely to have found you all!


----------



## Csunshine013

Congratulations to all you new mummies to be!!!!!

Freyasmum glad to have you here! This is truly were you belong! I know how you feel about it not being real yet. LOL Soon it will be!

BabyDancer34 so glad that you found us! We are all heading on a journey that at times will be very confusing and awesome great that we all can share this!


----------



## BabyDancer34

Yay - thanks for the welcome!


----------



## laurenviolet

hey all and congrats my names lauren im 22 and live in kent ( sounds like some kind of cheap dating chat lol )and 6 weeks with my 1st my lil easter egg is due 6th april and cant wait
hope all is well with you all x


----------



## Csunshine013

laurenviolet said:


> hey all and congrats my names lauren im 22 and live in kent ( sounds like some kind of cheap dating chat lol )and 6 weeks with my 1st my lil easter egg is due 6th april and cant wait
> hope all is well with you all x

Hello and welcome to our thread! Looks like we are due about the same time. LOL


----------



## BabyDancer34

Are any of you already waking up absolutely bursting for the loo and starving?


----------



## Csunshine013

Yes that's an every morning occurance


So thought I was over the rough spot. NO!! I went to the loo and when I wiped I felt a bulge. It appears that I have a prolapsed uterus. I freaked out and called the on call Gyno who was in emergency surgery so it took like forever for her to get back to me. She listened to my concerns and told me that there isn't anything that can be done as my pg progresses it will go up where it belongs and until then I just feel like I have something hang out my vaj-jay! Still I am scared. I will just take this one day at a time!


----------



## chele

ah csunshine, that doesn't sound good, but hopefully they'll keep it monitored and should be fine

Can I join?
I am chele, 29, DH is 35 and we were trying for 10 months. I only had 7 cycles though because of my PCOS. I was due a short cycle this month - 38 days - but got my bfp instead. I went on holiday the same day so haven't seen my dr yet. I am nervous that i haven't had my cd28 bloods back yet and hoping my progesterone levels were ok. I am also worried that my HCG levels might not be high enough, as it took until about 18 dpo before my lines got darker on my ICs, so going to request some bloods when I see the dr next Tuesday

Baby is due April 13th I reckon, but not sure until they date me. My 30th birthday is April 7th so hoping my beany comes before or after, but not on the 7th
Very nervous, very excited, but very doubtful this is happening to me. Must keep up the PMA

x


----------



## JennTheMomma

I'm due April 19 2010, however that date will probably change by a few days. 

I'm 24 living in Minnesota. Husband and I have a 2 year old son, Hunter. I'm a SAHM who is studying Midwifery.


----------



## Flick

Hi :)

May I join in? i tested 4 days ago, I think I'm due April 17, but early days.. I'm 33, a semi-vegetarian (nothing with legs ;) ), it's my first time pregnant. 

My bf's currently in Sweden on contract til December, I'm in the UK (boo)... We were sort of planning for next year, until the positive test this week ;) I think he's more excited than me at the moment - I'm trying really hard to be careful with my emotions until we're sure everything is ok :) Seems I can't do anything about the hunger or thirst, though ;) 

Anyone else's fingers feel like they've been typing all day? - Might be all the googling about babies, ofc ;)

PS Csunshine I'd be freaking out too, sorry I'm too clueless to offer advice, but it sounds good that the medics so relaxed about it? I hope all is ok x


----------



## Karlielkc

Im the 10th April woop woop x


----------



## Gemma_xX

_Hey,
I'm currently living in Birmingham area in the UK 

I had a MC back in April at 10 weeks but didnt find out till my 12 wk scan, then took another week for anything to happen!
Im now nearli 7 weeks and very nervous as to how this pregnancy will go!!

Im due the 4th _


----------



## Csunshine013

Wow ladies I go away for an afternoon and we have so many new Mummies to be!

Welcome Chele, JennTheMomma,Flick,Karlielkc and Gemma_xX hope these next nine months fly by for us all!!!

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Csunshine013

Oh ladies were up to 20 ladies due in April!!! How exciting I have updated the first page with all the names and EDD.

:happydance:


----------



## Brooke

Hey Everyone,
I'm Brooke, im 24 living in london and me & O/H have been together 4 years, expecting our first little one 2nd April! Exited but v nervous!!!
Congrats all other April mummies!
xxxx


----------



## Akira

Hey ladies! Congrats on all the :bfp:s and wishing lots of :dust: to you all! My name is Nicole, I live in New Zealand with my OH Andrew, we are expecting our first baby 26th April 2010 and just found out today! We are thrilled, although it hasn't fully sunk in yet!


----------



## Stotty100

Hi,
Congratulations to all of you. I'm Helen, I'm 29 and am living in Newcastle. I have been with my DH for 6 years and we are expecting our first EDD 20th April.
Good luck to everyone xx


----------



## A.J

heloo.. i found out i was pregnant yestaday so im all excited haha :)
nd the nhs website says im due the 23rd of april :)

xx


----------



## awuraama

Hi all

I just joined this forum and hope to enjoy my stay here.

I am due in April 26, havent told my partner yet as am still not sure if am pregnant or not even though the test says postive :d

i already have a daughter who is 5 years


----------



## hopefulfor09

Hello all - DH and I have been trying to conceive since April 08 - and were just about to start cycle monitoring for IUI when we got our miracle BFP! We have been together for 5+ years and this is our first. I am due April 8th - but think that will be moved up.


----------



## Csunshine013

Ladies I have just returned from the hospital and it's official I have miscarried. I ask that you ladies keep this thread going good luck and lots of love!


----------



## BabyDancer34

Csunshine013 said:


> Ladies I have just returned from the hospital and it's official I have miscarried. I ask that you ladies keep this thread going good luck and lots of love!

I am so so sorry to hear that news - all love :hugs:


----------



## Mrs.W

I'm so sorry Csunshine :hugs:


----------



## Csunshine013

I will keep updating the April Mommy's until the end of you are there and will leave the rest of you to monitor the updates. LOL 

Here's to healthy happy 9 months! :hugs:


----------



## surprisebaby

Hi I found out last week that i am pregnant! Very surprised. I have two sons (14) and (10). I am really happy to be pregnant though. I am a single parent, and may be on my own with this pregnancy. Anyway my doctor says my due date is the 25th April, so please can you add me to the list. I wondered if anyone who is pregnant has had the father completely freak out when finding out!!! Cos that is pretty much what has happened to me. Hopefully he will get used to the idea. Also Congratulations to everyone. xxxxx


----------



## Csunshine013

All updated I will be keeping an eye on all you lovely ladies! :hugs:


----------



## milfashley

hello! my name is ashley! im expecting baby #2! edd is 4-9-10. i also have a little boy who jsut turned 3 in july and hes my life! im so excited to be expecting again! i cant wait to meet my new bundle of joy!


----------



## bobobaby

Hey ladies, got my bfp on 8/12 and my EDD is April 22nd. It'll be our first and we are so excited!! It took us a year to get here so we are so nervous. Healthy 9 months for us all!!


----------



## Shinning_Star

Tentatively popping by, got a :bfp: yesterday. Complete shock isn't the word, this will be my third, my first is five an my second is 5 months! OML.

Anyway as only just four weeks, (due date will be 29 april 2010) I'm not making big announcements or getting a ticker just yet, not even gonna bother going to the dos until tn weeks ish, just to get my scan. So just waiting to see what pans out by the end of the week am planning to test again tomor am, and see if has darkened!

congratulations to you all, and I'll look forward to maing it all official!


----------



## mrsraggle

I got married in April of this year, after 6 1/2 years together. We're 24 and 23 (I have a toyboy!) and I got my BFP on 17th August. EDD 26 April 2010.

So excited, it's our first!!


----------



## Nicki2202

Hi I am very tentivley posting on these boards I got a :bfp: on the 18th Aug. 
I have 3 boys (13yrs, 8yrs & 4 yrs), i've also had 2 m/c the most recent being in March this year so i'm very nervous just now as it is still very early days for me. 
I'm due 30th April 2010 if all goes well, which I really hope it does :D


----------



## Embovstar

hey Ladies

Can _we_ join please :winkwink:

My name is Nicola, I'm 31 and have been married to Neil for 4 years this year (although together for 14 years!!!) Soul mate :)

We got our BFP during our 2nd month of ttc and are still happily floating on :cloud9: Bean is our first :)

I'm off to see my GP on 9 sep at which point we'll be 8 weeks. Between now and then I'll no doubt proably take another test or 2, enjoy the rest of the summer and catch up on my shut eye! Bean is knackering me out but I wouldn't have it any other way!!!

We have decided to find out whether Bean is a beautiful boy or gorgeous girl but in the meantime, our baby has been nicknamed "Bean"! :happydance:

Our EDD is 17 April 2010 so please add us to the list!!!

I look forward to catching up with you over the next few months!

Take care and lot's of :hugs:

Nicola xx


----------



## Csunshine013

All updated good luck and Congratulations ladies hope you all have a happy and healthy 9 months! :thumbup:


----------



## bobobaby

So how are you all you April Mommy's feeling??

The only symptoms I'm having so far are super sensitive breasts and I get tired really easily. I have to take at least one nap through the day... I'm always sleepy.


----------



## Chandra426

Csunshine013 said:


> I guess I might be the first to start our thread. For all you ladies that are due in April 2010 join here!
> 
> Please introduce yourselves and let us know a little about you.
> 
> Here are ladies and the due dates so far:
> 
> amyw044 4/1
> Mommyof3girls 4/1
> Brooke 4/2
> Mumof42be 4/3
> Mrs. W 4/3
> CocoaOne 4/3
> Gemma_xX 4/4
> Milo-chan 4/5
> freckleonear 4/6
> Laurenviolet 4/6
> hopefulfor09 4/8
> Brimz85 4/9
> Milfashley 4/9
> Karlielkc 4/10
> Freyasmum 4/12
> Chele 4/13
> Bec_v 4/15
> Ouline 4/17
> Flick 4/17
> Embovstar 4/17
> BabyDancer34 4/18
> JennTheMomma 4/19
> Stotty100 4/20
> bobobaby 4/22
> kermie219 4/23
> A.J 4/23
> surprisebaby 4/25
> awiraama 4/26
> mrsraggle 4/26
> Chandra426 4/26 :flower:
> Shinning_Star 4/29
> Nicki2202 4/30




I added me!!


----------



## Csunshine013

All updated :thumbup:


----------



## Birmz85

Hey Csunshine013 How you keeping??? Hope everything is slowly getting back to normal for you :hugs: thanks for keeping this updated xxxx


----------



## Shinning_Star

I was abt to say same thing Csunshine, bless you for keeping it updated. I'm sure there's someone else who wldn't mind taking over if gets too much when you get your :bfp: this month! But of course more than grateful for you doing it, bless you!

Congrats other ladies, i'm nervous as heck, i'm so paranoid, i'm sure the more you have the more paranoid you are about the first few weeks. I know I won't be so bad at 8-10 weeks, but I also know as soon as you get past the first tri worries, the second tri worries will kick in too! lol

hugs xxxx


----------



## Csunshine013

Thanks ladies I just thought I should keep up with you all as we all found out about the same time. I wish I was back here but I have to wait until the 12th to test, not that far now!!! :thumbup:

We started Bd'n the day I quit spotting so fxd we'll be back before you know it and I will just join right back in here. LOL I know it will be a May EDD but it won't matter that way I can keep up with you all! :hugs:

If someone would like to take over that would be fine but I think I have to update the front page just let me know what you lovely preggo ladies what to do. 

See you all real soon!


----------



## Blizzy

Hi,
I am 26 and live in Minnesota. DH is also 26. I work as a dental hygienist and he works for Walgreen's. We have been together for 8 years, been married for over 3 years and just started ttc. We got pregnant on the first cycle and are due April 19th, 2010!! We are just so excited!! It took until I was 6 weeks for a hpt to give me a BFP!! This is our first child! Is there anyone else due in April that is also going to be a first time mom that wants to be buddies?


----------



## bobobaby

Blizzy said:


> Hi,
> I am 26 and live in Minnesota. DH is also 26. I work as a dental hygienist and he works for Walgreen's. We have been together for 8 years, been married for over 3 years and just started ttc. We got pregnant on the first cycle and are due April 19th, 2010!! We are just so excited!! It took until I was 6 weeks for a hpt to give me a BFP!! This is our first child! Is there anyone else due in April that is also going to be a first time mom that wants to be buddies?

Hi hun, I'm due 3 days after you on the 21st! This is also my first. I've been with my DH 10 years, and married for a little over 2 years. Kind of similar as you, except it took us a year of TTC to get here. But it would be fun to have a buddy who is also going to be a first time mom.


----------



## OULINA

Csunshine013 said:


> I guess I might be the first to start our thread. For all you ladies that are due in April 2010 join here!
> 
> Please introduce yourselves and let us know a little about you.
> 
> Here are ladies and the due dates so far:
> 
> amyw044 4/1
> Mommyof3girls 4/1
> Brooke 4/2
> Mumof42be 4/3
> Mrs. W 4/3
> CocoaOne 4/3
> Gemma_xX 4/4
> Milo-chan 4/5
> freckleonear 4/6
> Laurenviolet 4/6
> hopefulfor09 4/8
> Brimz85 4/9
> Milfashley 4/9
> Karlielkc 4/10
> Freyasmum 4/12
> Chele 4/13
> Bec_v 4/15
> Ouline 4/17
> Flick 4/17
> Embovstar 4/17
> BabyDancer34 4/18
> JennTheMomma 4/19
> Stotty100 4/20
> bobobaby 4/22
> kermie219 4/23
> A.J 4/23
> surprisebaby 4/25
> awiraama 4/26
> mrsraggle 4/26
> chandra426 4/26
> Shinning_Star 4/29
> Nicki2202 4/30


:rofl: ok you got my name down wrong... its oulina not ouline :rofl:

oh and "I"think i got my due date wrong...:dohh: its the 16th of april...

but then how can we know for sure... i know i am gonna have a c-section and they usually do that 1 or 2 weeks before due date so i have no idea when my real due date is :shrug:

hope everyone has a nice day!!!:hugs:


----------



## AFC84

Hiya, I'm 25, from Hampshire and pregnant with my first...due 17th April :) 

Bobobaby...I'm the same, really sore boobs and tired but not really had any sickness, touch wood! How is everyone else feeling?


----------



## Csunshine013

Ok so I can't type :dohh: So sorry Oulina I changed it!

All updated good luck girls!


----------



## Sadie92

oops sorry, i think im too late to join this thread...
My name is Sadie.. im from London.
Have been married for 3 years and am not 5 weeks 5 days pregnant :)

Our little sweetheart is due on 27 April 2010.

Many thanks and GOOD LUCK to all.
xxxx
:)


----------



## JessiHD

Hi all,

Tried to post yesterday so if this is a double post I apologise. I am 26, live in Birmingham and have been married for 9 months. This is our first baby and we are very excited. My due date is 5th April and I am having my scan at BWH on 9th September. Pretty nervous about all the tests even though so far everything seems ok (touch wood). Congratulations you all you expectant mummies, hope we all have happy, healthy pregnancies.

Jess

Xx


----------



## Csunshine013

Sadie92 said:


> oops sorry, i think im too late to join this thread...
> My name is Sadie.. im from London.
> Have been married for 3 years and am not 5 weeks 5 days pregnant :)
> 
> Our little sweetheart is due on 27 April 2010.
> 
> Many thanks and GOOD LUCK to all.
> xxxx
> :)

No your not too late! I have added the last two just this am. 

welcome and congratulations to all you lovely pg ladies! Here's to a happy and healthy 9 months!

:hugs:


----------



## mommyof3girls

Sorry that I have been away for awhile. i went for my first appointment last week and the doctor changed my due date to April 4th. How is everyone else feeling?


----------



## Csunshine013

mommyof3girls said:


> Sorry that I have been away for awhile. i went for my first appointment last week and the doctor changed my due date to April 4th. How is everyone else feeling?

All updated on first page! Good luck 

My due date changed several times with DD so don't be surprised if he moves it again. LOL

DD was due 4/6, then it went to 4/3 then 4/1 she didn't arrive until 4/13 so they come when they want not when we do. :hugs:


----------



## mommyof3girls

Csunshine013 said:


> mommyof3girls said:
> 
> 
> Sorry that I have been away for awhile. i went for my first appointment last week and the doctor changed my due date to April 4th. How is everyone else feeling?
> 
> All updated on first page! Good luck
> 
> My due date changed several times with DD so don't be surprised if he moves it again. LOL
> 
> DD was due 4/6, then it went to 4/3 then 4/1 she didn't arrive until 4/13 so they come when they want not when we do. :hugs:Click to expand...


Thank you. my oldest was the only one who's due date did not change. My other two changed all the time. I also have a ultrasound picture where do you post those?


----------



## Csunshine013

mommyof3girls said:


> Csunshine013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommyof3girls said:
> 
> 
> Sorry that I have been away for awhile. i went for my first appointment last week and the doctor changed my due date to April 4th. How is everyone else feeling?
> 
> All updated on first page! Good luck
> 
> My due date changed several times with DD so don't be surprised if he moves it again. LOL
> 
> DD was due 4/6, then it went to 4/3 then 4/1 she didn't arrive until 4/13 so they come when they want not when we do. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you. my oldest was the only one who's due date did not change. My other two changed all the time. I also have a ultrasound picture where do you post those?Click to expand...

You can post it here and I would also post it in your journal. Oh congrats can't wait to see it! :thumbup:


----------



## mommyof3girls

My little bean.

https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b11/dricka01/scan0001.jpg


----------



## Csunshine013

What a beautiful site! HB and baby!!!! Enjoy and I will keeping up with you! Hope to return here soon myself! :hugs:


----------



## minichicky

hello ladies!
Can I join you please?!
Im 28, live in the south west and married for 4 years. We were TTC for 4 months before getting PFP earlier this year but had MMC in March. I was 9+3 but baby measured 6+3. 
I am now expecting again due 4th April!
I have first midwife appointment and scan on the 16th Sept when I will be 11+3 so fingers crossed this one is a sticky!!


----------



## want2bamom

Hey Ladies!!! Well i'm also due on April 26, but i think that will be confirmed on Sept 11 at our first u/s! Woo hoo!!!

Well DH and I have been ttc since Sept 2007 and finally got our BFP on August 14th!!! yahh!!!! This will be our 4th pregnancy, we miscarried 3 times before this one!! So we are hoping and praying for our little bean to stick!!!

I'll be 31 this month and DH will be 28 this month..And we are very excited about this whole pregnancy and have a very good feeling about it!!! Looking forward to finding a bump buddy and sharing our stories!!!


----------



## Csunshine013

Keep going ladies WOOO HOOO the more the merrier!

All updated have a wonder healthy and happy 9 months!:hugs:


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Why didn't u direct me here Csunshine?!?! Never mind here now, My EDD is 29th April by LMP, but fully expecting it to change still... :happydance:


----------



## mommyof3girls

minichicky said:


> hello ladies!
> Can I join you please?!
> Im 28, live in the south west and married for 4 years. We were TTC for 4 months before getting PFP earlier this year but had MMC in March. I was 9+3 but baby measured 6+3.
> I am now expecting again due 4th April!
> I have first midwife appointment and scan on the 16th Sept when I will be 11+3 so fingers crossed this one is a sticky!!


I wish you the best. You and i are due on the same day.


----------



## Csunshine013

Mum2bewaiting said:


> Why didn't u direct me here Csunshine?!?! Never mind here now, My EDD is 29th April by LMP, but fully expecting it to change still... :happydance:

Crap I have so much going on sorry! :dohh: Good luck and you've been added! You know I have already wished you a happy and healthy 9 months! If I get my BFP next week I'm coming back here and not going on the May baby thread. LOL These are my ladies here!:hugs:


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Csunshine013 said:


> Mum2bewaiting said:
> 
> 
> Why didn't u direct me here Csunshine?!?! Never mind here now, My EDD is 29th April by LMP, but fully expecting it to change still... :happydance:
> 
> Crap I have so much going on sorry! :dohh: Good luck and you've been added! You know I have already wished you a happy and healthy 9 months! If I get my BFP next week I'm coming back here and not going on the May baby thread. LOL These are my ladies here!:hugs:Click to expand...

What do u mean if!!! U wouldn't belong anywhere else :hugs:


----------



## JessiHD

Hi ladies,

I will have to leave you I'm afraid. Just had my dating scan and I am due a March baby! Ooooops! :)

Good luck to you all!

Jess


----------



## Csunshine013

JessiHD said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I will have to leave you I'm afraid. Just had my dating scan and I am due a March baby! Ooooops! :)
> 
> Good luck to you all!
> 
> Jess

Don't feel like you have to leave unless that's what you want. Good luck I will take your name off. :cry: Have fun with the March crew. :thumbup:


----------



## hoosiermom

hello fellow pregos! I'm due 4-11....can I join your board?


----------



## 555ann555

Hiya, can I play too?

I have a sneaking suspicion I'll actually deliver in May, not in April, but going by my last period my GP says I'm due on 27th April :)

The reason I think I'll be later is that my cycle is 32 days & I didn't ovulate until CD18. Plus my mum was late delivering me & my 2 big brothers :shrug: But if you'll have me I'm happy to hang around with you March girls :)

CSunshine, with any luck we can be the May ones in the bunch :hugs: I was so sorry to read about your loss :flow:

So a wee bit about me... 

I'm Ann Grace, and I've been with my hubby Moreno since I was 16, it'll be 15.5 years now! We didn't even live together till we got married 3 years ago though!

We've been trying since November 2007, but this is the first I've been pregnant in all that time, so I just keep praying it is a sticky one :) 

Mo has nicknamed the bump "tadpole" and is already trying to wind me up about getting a belly. Cheeky bugger! I'm still (just) fitting into my size 10 jeans! They're tight, but I figure I'd better get the last of the wear out of them this week!

I've been shopping like a maniac, but actually haven't spent much because I've had a ton of vouchers for Tesco (you can see all my shopping in my journal if you like :))

*Want2BAmom* I'll be your bump buddy :D I'm a secret Canadian! Born just outside Toronto for all that I've spent almost all my life just outside Glasgow. 

(1/3 our family are still in BC, in Langley)


----------



## Heidi

Hello April Mummies, going by my FF chart i'm due 30th April :)


----------



## Csunshine013

All updated ladies so to say that I won't be joining you again as AF showed today with full force! :cry: I will come and visit from time to time. Let me know if I need to add anybody and I will be watching come April to put your deliveries up.

Good luck and happy and healthy 9 month!:hugs:


----------



## CocoaOne

Sorry the :witch: showed for you Csunshine. Fingers crossed for next month :flower:

I haven't posted on here in ages! Got my dating scan on Thursday (8:30am) and I'll either be 12+2 (if I go by the dates on my 8 week scan) or 11+5 (if I go by my LMP/ovulation date)

I'm very very excited! I know my LO is still going strong as I listen with my doppler every night before going to sleep. Although, little bugger was hiding last night, but heard the HB loud and clear this morning. I surprisingly don't get too freaked out when I can't find the HB, I thought I'd be a mess when it happened!
Still worrying that something else might be wrong though, I can't help it! :blush:


----------



## hoosiermom

hey yall! wanted to see how everyone is doing? I'm ok once the sickness wears down and everytime I eat I blow up like I'm 5 months. DH was rubbing my belly after dinner last night and I finally seen him excited!! He said oh boys look our mama is getting her baby bump and just kept smiling. Than all 3 of them were rubbing away untill I said I had to go potty, but really they were making me feel seasick! This makes the 5th time pregnant and I have 2 healthy boys 7 and 5. So I'm guessing I'll start to show way earlier since my body knows the drill and that scares me I'm trying to keep it under wraps untill the scan, but it's getting harder!!


----------



## MissLuxardo

Hi Everyone !

Im new here, approx. 8-9 weeks pregnant now and my EDD is 26.04.10 :)

My names Stephanie and im 18, live in Sheffield South Yorkshire.

Really looking forward to having my first scan and finding out the sex !!


----------



## hopefulfor09

Sorry she got you csunshine.

Ann and Wanttobemom - I too need a bump buddy - so if three would be ok that would be great! I haven't been on this thread for a bit - I keep forgetting to check in pregnancy buddies - but I will remember from now on. 

HOpe you are all enjoying your pregnancies.


----------



## Csunshine013

All updated ladies!

I am in a good place to continue to ttc! Me and DH are back on the right track I think. LOL

I will be checking in on you all every once in a while :hugs:

I will let you all know when I am ready to rejoin you over here on this side.


----------



## want2bamom

hopefulfor09 said:


> Sorry she got you csunshine.
> 
> Ann and Wanttobemom - I too need a bump buddy - so if three would be ok that would be great! I haven't been on this thread for a bit - I keep forgetting to check in pregnancy buddies - but I will remember from now on.
> 
> HOpe you are all enjoying your pregnancies.

I'm enjoying my pregnancy, but i think i would be enjoying it more when i'm outta 1st tri and know forsure my baby is sticking!!!! oh man!!! its going by pretty quick though...I'm kinda nervous too though cause i have to stop taking my progesterone on Sept 28, my doc said i can't take it after 10 weeks, i was like ok, so now what??? Hopefully everything will run pretty smoothly with me not on it!!!

I just have to keep on praying!!!!


----------



## shocker

MissLuxardo said:


> Hi Everyone !
> 
> Im new here, approx. 8-9 weeks pregnant now and my EDD is 26.04.10 :)
> 
> My names Stephanie and im 18, live in Sheffield South Yorkshire.
> 
> Really looking forward to having my first scan and finding out the sex !!

Hey stephanie! Im 18 aswell, live in Ireland and my EDD is 19.04.10 cant wait for my scan either!!!


----------



## Csunshine013

Ok ladies all updated! :hugs:


----------



## Heidi

We need a logo or banner to put in our sigs for our group, any ideas?


----------



## bump_wanted

hi ladies i thought i left a post here but i cant find it so i might have done it in the wrong thread lol blame it on the baby brain eh! im laura im 24 from glasgow, my edd is the 19.4.10 which makes me 10+2 tho ive know had my scan yet so i guess thats subject to change...im really looking forward to chatting with you all and hearing your experiences as this is my 1st baby i am a bit of a manic worrier. ive been suffering from extreme morning sickness so bad ive been signed off work from 8 weeks so keeping my fingers crossed this passes at 12 weeks 

xxxx


----------



## Flick

I need to be removed from the list :( Good luck everyone else, wishing you health and happiness xxx

thanks


----------



## Csunshine013

Flick said:


> I need to be removed from the list :( Good luck everyone else, wishing you health and happiness xxx
> 
> thanks

So sorry hun will make the adjustment. :hugs:



All updated


----------



## bump_wanted

thanks for adding me csunshine so sorry to hear about your loss and flick im also sorry for yours xxxx


----------



## chele

Heidi said:


> We need a logo or banner to put in our sigs for our group, any ideas?

Good idea Heidi

Anyone good at making pretty logos?


----------



## NickyT75

Hello ladies :hi:

can I join you too please? my EDD is 29th April :happydance: xx


----------



## BabyDancer34

chele said:


> Heidi said:
> 
> 
> We need a logo or banner to put in our sigs for our group, any ideas?
> 
> Good idea Heidi
> 
> Anyone good at making pretty logos?Click to expand...

Yay - what logo shall we go for? Anybody got any ideas?


----------



## lisa4

Hi my name is lisa i live in south wales uk I have recently found out im expecting and it was a huge shock esp to my oh. I am due on 20th april but havent had my dating scan yet so that could all change


----------



## Csunshine013

bump_wanted said:


> thanks for adding me csunshine so sorry to hear about your loss and flick im also sorry for yours xxxx

Oh you all are very welcome!!!


I have updated with the new mommy's now we are up to 45 mommies!!

YEAH!


----------



## 2ndHeartbeat

Sooo.. hey! :wave:

I'm due in April, early early April. 5th-ish so might be late March.

I don't know how this group thing works but I wanna play! XD

I'm preg with my first, 12 weeks along with my little alien. (as seen in my 4D ALIEN board lol) And ummmm... yep. 

:baby:


----------



## Csunshine013

All updated good luck and enjoy your pg!


:hugs:


can't wait to come back.


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

we want u back Csunshine :hugs:


----------



## Heidi

Well ladies i came up with this not my best but i thought it was cute as our group mascot 

https://i38.tinypic.com/169glqv.gif

link https://i38.tinypic.com/169glqv.gif

Feel free to add to your sigs if you like :)


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

OOhhh, I like, can I have one? will u PM the link too me please? xx


----------



## Heidi

Sent you the link hun, also updated my previous post with the link :)


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Thanks Heidi!! :)


----------



## sabriena

Hi all :D I'm a little late joining. Really never venture to this particular forum place until tonight! 

I'm due April 22 as of right now. Going in for my first ultrasound on October 12 and it's not coming quick enough!! haha


----------



## Akira

Hey girls, bit late joining this lol we are due on April 28th....can't wait!


----------



## CocoaOne

Hi Sabriena and Akira!


----------



## bump_wanted

hey girlies just thought id drop by see how things are going...well im glad to say expect having a little bit sickness yesterday ive been having more good days so pleased as it was starting to really wear me down...

i see our little mascot thing its so cute so ive stolen the link to use hope thats 

so exciting to see the weeks of the 1st trimester tick by i really cant wait to get into the 2nd

ive got a midwife appointment on the 12th of october hoping she'll give me the date for my scan being in scotland we only get one...not the best situation...we had planned to pay for a private one but we're moving house on thrusday so as you can imagine money gets a little tight around those times...hoping if im far enough on they will tell me the sex of the baby but im not sure if they will or not sometimes hospitals are funny about this arent they!

hope everyone is well xxxx


----------



## Csunshine013

Welcome new mummies all updated!


I just love your siggy!!! :cry: wish I could come back! I want you to make me one when I find my month even though I will come back here. LMAO

here's to happy and heathy what 7month left. LOL Getting closer!:hugs:


----------



## chele

temps are looking good csunshine!!!!


----------



## Csunshine013

chele said:


> temps are looking good csunshine!!!!

Oh thank you! Look at your little one! Hope your feeling well! :thumbup:


----------



## gypcienix

Hey all...I just found this thread :) I'm due April 10th or somewhere around there ... can I join? Thanks :) and Congrats to all the April mommies :hugs:


----------



## broodylocket

hey, can i join. im due 9th april :):haha:

my names lucy im 22, from norfolk, uk.:thumbup:


----------



## MissDiva7

hey just wanted to see if i could join as well..i am due april 12th...my name is shante and im from Athens, Georgia


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

The more the merrier!!


----------



## neverknew50

hi everyone im due 19th, sickness has been relentless, just starting to get better so glad about that. it ll soon be second tri-its going so fast. hope your all ok x


----------



## BabyDancer34

Hello! I was wondering where the lovely April ladies had gone. Glad you're all still here.


----------



## chele

yeah this thread has been quiet recently

Well today I am getting some weird fluttering. I have posted in first and second tri as I have an anterior placenta so it can't be the baby. I'm 13+1 I think it's too soon but it feels well weird.


----------



## Csunshine013

Hello all the new mommies to be!!! :thumbup:

I have added you all to the first page! We have 52 so far!

Good luck and I truly hope your pg is enjoyable! :hugs:


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Hi, I'm Alice, I'm 17 and I'm 11 weeks pregnant. I'd like to join this little group =] I'm due on the 25th April =] thankkss =]


----------



## Csunshine013

Updated welcome Alice


----------



## Luke's_mummy

thanks for putting meee in =]

hope everyone is well


----------



## laurenviolet

jippi girlies ..... finally uploaded my scan piccy....take at 12+6 now 14+2
my precious lil wriggler wouldnt keep still ...it was so amazing just wanna know the sex :( xx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1206.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## sabriena

Great picture laurenviolet!!


----------



## mommyof3girls

laurenviolet said:


> jippi girlies ..... finally uploaded my scan piccy....take at 12+6 now 14+2
> my precious lil wriggler wouldnt keep still ...it was so amazing just wanna know the sex :( xx

that is a really great scan.


----------



## kimmyjane84

Hiya

My name's Kim and Ive had my dating scan today - Our due date is 26 April 2010. This will be our second baby and I'm currently 12 weeks.

All the best to all the other April Mummys xxx


----------



## Csunshine013

Updated good luck kimmyjane84!:thumbup:


----------



## LB&bump

Hiya, I'm Lynne. Baby #6 due on April 26th :D x


----------



## mandzzzz

Hey can I join please I'm Amanda and am due 2nd april. Hope everyone is doing well


----------



## kimmyjane84

LB&bump said:


> Hiya, I'm Lynne. Baby #6 due on April 26th :D x

Yeah! We have the same due date :)


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Hey all
Just wanted to come in and say good bye, I have miscarried my LO this week.
Good luck to everyone one else for happy and uneventful pregnancies
Csunshine, please will u take my off the list, thanks :hugs:


----------



## bump_wanted

hey girlies well i had my md appt on the 12th went fine got my scan date for the 26th so excited heehee hope your all well xxx


----------



## kimmyjane84

Mum2bewaiting said:


> Hey all
> Just wanted to come in and say good bye, I have miscarried my LO this week.
> Good luck to everyone one else for happy and uneventful pregnancies
> Csunshine, please will u take my off the list, thanks :hugs:

So sorry to hear of your loss :hugs:


----------



## LB&bump

kimmyjane84 said:


> LB&bump said:
> 
> 
> Hiya, I'm Lynne. Baby #6 due on April 26th :D x
> 
> Yeah! We have the same due date :)Click to expand...

Wooo :thumbup:


----------



## minyme

Hi all!!!!! :thumbup:i'm due on 5th April. I live in london with my 15 year old daughter and my OH. I just cant belive how many pregnancy symptoms there are and unfortunantly i am sufferin from a large percentage of them. Ah well the joys of motherhood.


----------



## Csunshine013

Mum2bewaiting said:


> Hey all
> Just wanted to come in and say good bye, I have miscarried my LO this week.
> Good luck to everyone one else for happy and uneventful pregnancies
> Csunshine, please will u take my off the list, thanks :hugs:

Oh sweat heart you know how sad I am for you! :hugs: Will chat with you later hope your feeling better today!


Ok ladies all updated! Good luck will pop by from time to time to see how you all are doing! :thumbup:


----------



## shocker

You'll have to take me off the list im afraid,my little angel didnt make it.
Good luck to all of you and hope you all have happy healthy pregnancies :hugs:


----------



## Csunshine013

shocker said:


> You'll have to take me off the list im afraid,my little angel didnt make it.
> Good luck to all of you and hope you all have happy healthy pregnancies :hugs:

Oh shocker so sorry for your loss hun :hugs: I know what your going through pm me if you need to chat.




All updated


----------



## Jellyt

shocker said:


> You'll have to take me off the list im afraid,my little angel didnt make it.
> Good luck to all of you and hope you all have happy healthy pregnancies :hugs:

I'm sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## Jellyt

Hi, i'm Beckie! 

Due April 30th :)


----------



## 2ndHeartbeat

minyme said:


> Hi all!!!!! :thumbup:i'm due on 5th April. I live in london with my 15 year old daughter and my OH. I just cant belive how many pregnancy symptoms there are and unfortunantly i am sufferin from a large percentage of them. Ah well the joys of motherhood.

Yay same due date XD


----------



## jaccib

Hi I'm Jacci


I just had my NT dating scan and they changed my due date I was 3rd May but now they say 30th April so may I join you all here?

This will be my second although I have had 5 M/C's since my daughter was born in 1997!! I have had 3 losses in the last 12 months and am on 150mg babyasprin and daily clexane jabs to thin my blood as there is a problem with it clotting and not getting to baby quickly enough!!

I am 43 so a bit longer in the tooth!!!

J.xxx


----------



## sammy_jane

hi there im due 28th april , mum too 3 boys age 4o cant wait too meet all u april mums xxxxxxxx:winkwink::happydance:


----------



## sammy_jane

hi there im sammy jane age 40 mum of 3 boys expecting 4th baby on 28th april cant wait too meet u all xxx
amyw044 4/1
Mommyof3girls 4/4
Brooke 4/2
mandzzzz 4/2
Mumof42be 4/3
Mrs. W 4/3
CocoaOne 4/3
Gemma_xX 4/4
minichicky 4/4
Milo-chan 4/5 
2ndHeartbeat 4/5
minyme 4/5
freckleonear 4/6
Laurenviolet 4/6
hopefulfor09 4/8
Brimz85 4/9
Milfashley 4/9
broodylocket 4/9
Karlielkc 4/10
MissLuxardo 4/10
gypcienix 4/10
hoosiermom 4/11
Freyasmum 4/12
MissDiva7 4/12
Chele 4/13 
Bec_v 4/15
Oulina 4/16
Embovstar 4/17
AFC84 4/17
BabyDancer34 4/18
JennTheMomma 4/19
Blizzy 4/19
Bump_Wanted 4/19
neverknew50 4/19
Stotty100 4/20
lisa4 4/20 
bobobaby 4/22
Sabriena 4/22
kermie219 4/23
A.J 4/23
surprisebaby 4/25
mummy2b17 4/25
awiraama 4/26
mrsraggle 4/26
chandra426 4/26
want2bamom 4/26
kimmyjane84 4/26
LB&bumb 4/26
Sadie92 4/27
555ann555 4/27
Akira 4/28 
Shinning_Star 4/29
NickyT75 4/29
Nicki2202 4/30
Heidi 4/30[/QUOTE]


----------



## ShellyG5

Hello fellow April '10 mommies-to-be!:flower:

I'd love to join your group if that's ok! 

My name is Shelly & I am currently expecting baby #5! I have 3 teenage daughters & a 7 year old son and feel so very blessed!

I'd thought I was done having my babies about 5 years ago & had my tubes tied. Then 3 years ago I met the love of my life who had no children of his own, so we got engaged and decided a baby of our own would be lovely! :hugs:

My tubes were too badly damaged to have the procedure reversed, so in July we underwent successful IVF of 1 embryo & are currently 16 weeks pregnant! :baby:

I am fairly new to these boards and have spent the majority of my time with the SCH support group (subchorionic hematoma). This is essentially a nasty little bleed that can cause you grief the majority of your pregnancy. 

I am thrilled to meet you all and join you on this wonderful journey over the next 5 1/2 months or so!

Shelly
16w

Due date: April 12 :cloud9:


----------



## mandzzzz

Welcome and congrats on ur pregnancy shelly xx


----------



## kty1989

hi i'm new to this and could use a pregancy buddy so i hope you dont mind if i join you 

my name is kirsty. i'm 20yrs old and i'm due april 19th. i live in suffolk, uk with OH and 11mth old baby girl.


----------



## Csunshine013

Congratulations Mommies!!!! All updated can't wait to see all you u/s pics!

Welcome!


----------



## jaccib

Heres my NT dating scan pictures from Friday bit blurry cause little showoff wouldn't keep still!!!!
 



Attached Files:







NT scan. 23 oct 09.JPG
File size: 40.6 KB
Views: 4









NT scan. 23rd oct 09.JPG
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Csunshine013

jaccib said:


> Heres my NT dating scan pictures from Friday bit blurry cause little showoff wouldn't keep still!!!!

OMG they are beautiful! I love it and can see your little one! Gotta love an active baby! LOL So very happy for you!:hugs:


----------



## chele

Hey Csunshine, how you feeling this month? We want you back!


----------



## Csunshine013

chele said:


> Hey Csunshine, how you feeling this month? We want you back!

I am working on it daily. LMAO

I actually feel like we are well on our way. I'm in the 1ww and it's killing me so thinking about buying a frer and testing on Sunday. LOL what's your thoughts?

Looks like things are progressing nice!:happydance:


----------



## chele

temp still up I see. Got my fingers crossed this is your month x


----------



## mommyof3girls

I have my 4d gender scan tomorrow. Keep your fingers cross that this will be my baby boy. I'll update you all tomorrow.


----------



## Csunshine013

mommyof3girls said:


> I have my 4d gender scan tomorrow. Keep your fingers cross that this will be my baby boy. I'll update you all tomorrow.

Everything crossed for your boy! You'll have to let us know as soon as you can! Good luck!:thumbup:


----------



## mommyof3girls

Well.....It's our 4th and last girl. A boy would have been nice but I'm happy with our little girl.


----------



## Csunshine013

mommyof3girls said:


> Well.....It's our 4th and last girl. A boy would have been nice but I'm happy with our little girl.

I know how much a boy would have made you all so happy but little girls are great as you already know and now you don't have to buy a whole new wardrobe and can pass the clothes on down. LOL Congrats!


----------



## mommyof3girls

Csunshine013 said:


> mommyof3girls said:
> 
> 
> Well.....It's our 4th and last girl. A boy would have been nice but I'm happy with our little girl.
> 
> I know how much a boy would have made you all so happy but little girls are great as you already know and now you don't have to buy a whole new wardrobe and can pass the clothes on down. LOL Congrats!Click to expand...

Thank you. I'm beyond excited now about having a little girl. The only problem is I got rid of all the baby clothes as my youngest outgrew them. Now I have to start over. That just makes it more exciting.:cloud9:


----------



## Csunshine013

mommyof3girls said:


> Csunshine013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommyof3girls said:
> 
> 
> Well.....It's our 4th and last girl. A boy would have been nice but I'm happy with our little girl.
> 
> I know how much a boy would have made you all so happy but little girls are great as you already know and now you don't have to buy a whole new wardrobe and can pass the clothes on down. LOL Congrats!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you. I'm beyond excited now about having a little girl. The only problem is I got rid of all the baby clothes as my youngest outgrew them. Now I have to start over. That just makes it more exciting.:cloud9:Click to expand...

Oh I love shopping for baby clothes. :happydance::happydance: Well I think I may be coming back over here after I test tomorrow. :dohh: Not spilling the beans just yet and want to make sure so will do another test tomorrow but so want to be back over here with all my original bumpy ladies!


----------



## chele

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!!!
Loving the temp!

Let us know ASAP!!!


----------



## mommyof3girls

Csunshine013 said:


> mommyof3girls said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Csunshine013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommyof3girls said:
> 
> 
> Well.....It's our 4th and last girl. A boy would have been nice but I'm happy with our little girl.
> 
> I know how much a boy would have made you all so happy but little girls are great as you already know and now you don't have to buy a whole new wardrobe and can pass the clothes on down. LOL Congrats!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you. I'm beyond excited now about having a little girl. The only problem is I got rid of all the baby clothes as my youngest outgrew them. Now I have to start over. That just makes it more exciting.:cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I love shopping for baby clothes. :happydance::happydance: Well I think I may be coming back over here after I test tomorrow. :dohh: Not spilling the beans just yet and want to make sure so will do another test tomorrow but so want to be back over here with all my original bumpy ladies!Click to expand...


OMG! MY fingers are crossed. :)


----------



## Csunshine013

Yes I am officially back on the PG wagon!!!!

Thanks so much ladies I can't wait to keep up with the thread again even though I'm not due until July. LOL I will be the one who updates all your births and milestones!:hugs:


----------



## sammy_jane

Akira said:


> Hey ladies! Congrats on all the :bfp:s and wishing lots of :dust: to you all! My name is Nicole, I live in New Zealand with my OH Andrew, we are expecting our first baby 26th April 2010 and just found out today! We are thrilled, although it hasn't fully sunk in yet!

congrats darlin, its so exciting isnt itttttttt im due 28th april and thrilled 2 :happydance::happydance:


----------



## bobobaby

Congratulations Csunshine!!! Super thrilled for ya!


----------



## mommyof3girls

Csunshine013 said:


> Yes I am officially back on the PG wagon!!!!
> 
> Thanks so much ladies I can't wait to keep up with the thread again even though I'm not due until July. LOL I will be the one who updates all your births and milestones!:hugs:


Congrats. I'm glad that you are back.


----------



## sabriena

Csunshine013 said:


> Yes I am officially back on the PG wagon!!!!
> 
> Thanks so much ladies I can't wait to keep up with the thread again even though I'm not due until July. LOL I will be the one who updates all your births and milestones!:hugs:

Oooh congrats!! :happydance:


----------



## Csunshine013

Ladies I am moving back over to the ttc side of things again. I just don't know what to think of my body atm. I have a dr appt Monday to try and figure it out:cry:

I will be checking up on you all and watching your progess from afar... :hugs:


----------



## mommyof3girls

Csunshine013 said:


> Ladies I am moving back over to the ttc side of things again. I just don't know what to think of my body atm. I have a dr appt Monday to try and figure it out:cry:
> 
> I will be checking up on you all and watching your progess from afar... :hugs:

I'm so sorry that it keeps happening to you.


----------



## bobobaby

So sorry :(


----------



## Csunshine013

Thank you for your kind words. I went to the Dr and he is going to run some test on my cycle in Dec. He wouldn't run any in Nov as it wasn't a spontanious AF :growlmad: so anyway I have made the decision to start taking a baby aspirin very low dose and also from his suggestion start the progesterone suppositories after O and not wait until I get my BFP. So wish me luck that with all this added help I get back here to stay for 9 months!

Hope your all doing well! You all should be getting close to your gender scans can't wait to hear all about them!


----------



## Arielle

Hello everyone. Im kind of late joining. My name is Arielle. I'm 24. 
Me and my husband live in Ft.Lauderdale, Fl.

I'm due on April 17th!!!!

This will be my 2nd baby. 
I have a son who is 2 years old. His name is Jaylen.

I dont know what im having yet. I will find out Friday!!!


----------



## Csunshine013

Well ladies they can't keep me down! Here I am right back didn't even take but a cycle to get my bfp again. So please if you have any extra sticky dust I would greatly appreciate it.



On a lighter note updated the front page welcome Arielle!

This has gotten really quiet not chatting much ladies what's up with that I want to hear all about your scans and what team your on if your choosing to find out!:thumbup:


----------



## want2bamom

Csunshine013 said:


> Well ladies they can't keep me down! Here I am right back didn't even take but a cycle to get my bfp again. So please if you have any extra sticky dust I would greatly appreciate it.
> 
> 
> 
> On a lighter note updated the front page welcome Arielle!
> 
> This has gotten really quiet not chatting much ladies what's up with that I want to hear all about your scans and what team your on if your choosing to find out!:thumbup:

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

Well i went in for my detail scan today and the lady said everything is going great and the baby is measuring all good!!! I knew she would be able to tell me the gender so i got her to just write it down and seal it in an enevelope because we will be going in for our private gender scan on Monday, so i will open the envelope that day and see if it matches!!!


----------



## mommyof3girls

Csunshine013 said:


> Well ladies they can't keep me down! Here I am right back didn't even take but a cycle to get my bfp again. So please if you have any extra sticky dust I would greatly appreciate it.
> 
> 
> 
> On a lighter note updated the front page welcome Arielle!
> 
> This has gotten really quiet not chatting much ladies what's up with that I want to hear all about your scans and what team your on if your choosing to find out!:thumbup:


Congrats. I'm sending you a lot of :dust:.


----------



## Maddiee

sorry for my late joining but i'm due 16th April :)


----------



## jaccib

Hi 

Not been on here in ages.....nobody has posted in ages!!!!!

Well I am now over 21 weeks had my anomoly scan on friday and it's a BOY!!!!!! 

So over the moon........We have come so far after all the losses!!!!


Everything is going fab!!! He is one heck of a kicker too....some VERY strong kicks!! He even kicked midwife when she was listening to heartbeat as she said "SHE"!!!!!! :haha:


----------



## Csunshine013

All updated Welcome maddiee!

So excited for you who have found out what gender your having! WOOO HOOO!


----------



## Csunshine013

You all have been very quiet this past month! You should all know what your having or if your not finding out. Let me know and I will update the front page!



As you all can see I'm back on this side once again so fxd that we make it full term!


----------



## mommyof3girls

Csunshine013 said:


> You all have been very quiet this past month! You should all know what your having or if your not finding out. Let me know and I will update the front page!
> 
> 
> 
> As you all can see I'm back on this side once again so fxd that we make it full term!

I'm having a little girl and my due date is now the 1st.


----------



## Csunshine013

mommyof3girls said:


> Csunshine013 said:
> 
> 
> You all have been very quiet this past month! You should all know what your having or if your not finding out. Let me know and I will update the front page!
> 
> 
> 
> As you all can see I'm back on this side once again so fxd that we make it full term!
> 
> I'm having a little girl and my due date is now the 1st.Click to expand...

Congratulations! WOOO HOOOO Team Pink!


----------



## charli89

I am having a little boy and i am due on the 4th April.... :D


----------



## Csunshine013

charli89 said:


> I am having a little boy and i am due on the 4th April.... :D

all updated!:thumbup:

Congratulations on your little boy!:happydance:


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Update. Due date hasn't changed but I'm on Team Blue! x


----------



## Shinning_Star

HI,

I' m from essex/london but have aot of connection to Hampshire too. 

I'm 28 this is my third bubs, DF (darling fiance) have been together for three years.

I'm due 28 April suffereing from spd and hopefully be induced around the 14 th, on team yellow but am 90 % sure it's a blue one!


----------



## Csunshine013

All updated!

Good luck ladies hope April gets here soon! Not only for you but also for me as I will be 20wks the first week!:thumbup:


----------



## Nicki2202

Team :pink: for me still 30/04/2010 as due date


----------



## Csunshine013

Nicki2202 said:


> Team :pink: for me still 30/04/2010 as due date

All updated! You all are getting so close I'm getting very excited for you all!:thumbup:


----------



## Heidi

Hello april mummies!!

Just realised i never told you my EDD changed by ONE DAY! so this means i'm now having a May baby not an April baby. But we'll have to see about that :)


----------



## Terrilea

I'm 21, from liverpool and due on the 13th April. We're having our first baby - a little girl! yay! We've decided to call her Ruby. 
Really really excited but starting to get abit nervous about the birth.....
Good luck to everyone else with their april bumps!
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Csunshine013

Heidi said:


> Hello april mummies!!
> 
> Just realised i never told you my EDD changed by ONE DAY! so this means i'm now having a May baby not an April baby. But we'll have to see about that :)

I'm 21, from liverpool and due on the 13th April. We're having our first baby - a little girl! yay! We've decided to call her Ruby. 
Really really excited but starting to get abit nervous about the birth.....
Good luck to everyone else with their april bumps!
xxxxxxxxxxxx 


Heidi you don't have to leave. We'll just fxd the little one comes earlier than the scan indicated but by only 1 day. :hugs:


Terrilea congratulations so glad you found us! My DD's birthday is April 13th and she is a very loving child. She's already 10yrs old.

Updated on the front!


----------



## Heidi

Thanks Csunshine i hope she is early!


----------



## Vicyi

Hello ladies!
Im 22, been with Dan, 23 for nearly 6 years. We have a gorgeous DD who is 2, we sadly miscarried in June 09 but are now 33weeks+ with a baby boy (due 05/04/10) :)
Oh and we live in Essex. x


----------



## Vicyi

charli89 said:


> I am having a little boy and i am due on the 4th April.... :D

Never realised we were so close! Lol. Hope your getting on ok! x


----------



## Arielle

Put me down for team yellow ...


----------



## Csunshine013

All updated! Good luck ladies hope the next month to two goes quickly and your little ones arrive as loved as they are now.:hugs:


----------



## nikkia08

Hi there, Im Nikki, 21 yrs old, live in north Scotland :) due 1st April.... You know what my april fools joke will be! :haha: Already a mummy to my son Charlie who will be 3 in June! Going it alone this time round! Single mummy and very proud of it! :happydance:

Team Yellow btw..... Eek! :baby:

xxxxx


----------



## TeenMommy410

i am due 25th of April with a boy :)


----------



## Csunshine013

All updated ladies! 

Not long now :thumbup:


----------

